
The creation of the modern laptop - prostoalex
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/06/from-laptops-that-needed-leg-braces-to-laplets-engineering-mastery/
======
RexRollman
This is the third time this has been posted. Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9727650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9727650)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9637015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9637015)

------
jacquesm
> It is the result of trillions of hours of R&D over tens of thousands of
> years.

I don't understand that bit, does anybody understand what they mean here? Is
this an 'I, Pencil' argument?

And I think they missed the Epson HX-20, which preceded the Grid Compass
(though the Epson was a lot less powerful).

------
smhenderson
A nice, if a bit long read. I just finally found time to start watching Halt
and Catch Fire on Netflix which made the article quite topical for me at the
moment.

